# Duplex study documentation



## PSPALMER (Nov 26, 2010)

Duplex study 93975 Code; I understand the meaning of the code.  There is a question on how this is to be document the study, does anyone know what is acceptable way to document in the chart? 

It is on the ultrasound report but is there additional documentation required?

Does the doctor need to dictate a separate report to be able to code this study?

I've been researching this and haven't been able to find solid information.

Need help!


----------

